# Elk Burgers!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 10, 2022)

Hey all, was wrapping up a few projects around the house today and wanted to keep dinner simple!  

Had a couple packages of elk burger out, so figured a burger would be good!  

Had two one pound packages out, so divided each package into two burgers.  Infused in some grated butter and hit was some Kinder’s The Blend seasoning!  













Folded in the seasoning and grated butter, then made the patties!  







Cooked in the CI skillet with bacon grease!  Had made some ABT’s yesterday, so warmed some of those up, sliced and topped the burger with those!  







Built the burger with some Mayo, the elk and topped with the ABT’s!  Also, had a half of avocado and some chips!  












This was a pretty quick and tasty meal…  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ringer (Apr 10, 2022)

Those look great! The abt's are a great topping idea. I may have to steal that one. Maybe one day I'll get lucky enough to draw an elk tag.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow! Love them burgers! You've been killing it lately! Great work!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2022)

My kinda meal right there.....you are tuggin at my heart!!! LOL!!! Awesome burger!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 10, 2022)

Oh man! I’d drive to Idaho for that! What an amazing burger


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks great I love elk!! Love the grated butter idea.


----------



## forktender (Apr 11, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great I love elk!! Love the grated butter idea.


Butter burgers are frick'in amazing!!!
Not only are they perfect for game meat, they are a must do with ground beef.

Freeze a cube or two of "good" butter then either use a cheese grater or food processor to pulse it into a gravel texture, then fold into the raw meat. You can also fold in minced bacon bits and smoked cheese into the meat for an amazing bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Those look great! The abt's are a great topping idea. I may have to steal that one. Maybe one day I'll get lucky enough to draw an elk tag.



Thanks for the kind words and like!  I do hope you can draw a tag!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wow! Love them burgers! You've been killing it lately! Great work!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, these did hit the spot!  Finally had a couple days to do some cooking, was a fun weekend!  Appreciate the like too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> My kinda meal right there.....you are tuggin at my heart!!! LOL!!! Awesome burger!



Thanks for dropping a line and the like, appreciate it very much!  I never get tired of elk!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2022)

Great looking burgers! And love the ABT as toppers!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2022)

Dang Justin, those burgers look fantastic!!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man! I’d drive to Idaho for that! What an amazing burger



Thanks Jed and you’d always be welcome!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh My!!
Looks Better than Awesome!!
And it's been years since I had Elk, Moose Caribou, or Bear.
I miss them!!
Thanks for Showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2022)

I would be all over one of those burgers, my friend.  Adding the ABTs as a topper is a great idea.  Elk and Barren Ground Caribou are my two favorite wild meats.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great I love elk!! Love the grated butter idea.



Thanks Jeff, elk is our fav and the butter infused into the burger definitely kicked it up a notch… will do that more often!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 11, 2022)

Nan Justin, that's some dark, rich, tasty looking meat right there. Been wondering what to do with a pack of ground elk meat I have in the freezer   I think you helped me figure it out.

Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang Justin, those burgers look fantastic!!
> Al



Al, appreciate that… was kind of a different twist on our regular elk burgers!  Sure do thank you for dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

forktender said:


> Butter burgers are frick'in amazing!!!
> Not only are they perfect for game meat, they are a must do with ground beef.
> 
> Freeze a cube or two of "good" butter them either use a cheese grater or food processor to pulse it into a gravel texture, them fold into the raw meat. You can also fold in minced bacon bits and smoked cheese into the meat for an amazing bacon cheese burger.



Easy Dan, your getting kinda out of control here!  
Totally joking with ya man, I agree… the butter infusion makes an awesome burger!  I’ll have to try the other options infused too… sounds tasty!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 11, 2022)

Those look perfect.  I love game and I dont hunt.  Bad combo.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2022)

Great looking burger Justin, and love the idea of topping with the ABT's
Never had ELK loos very lean.
Now I want burgers and I just had supper

David


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2022)

Man Justin never had elk burgers but gotta try that on venison and beef !
Loads of flavor !!

Keith


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking burgers! And love the ABT as toppers!
> Jim



Thanks Jim, appreciate that… the ABT’s were actually pretty dang good on the burger!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

Those elk burgers look mighty appealing Justin. I bet they tasted great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh My!!
> Looks Better than Awesome!!
> And it's been years since I had Elk, Moose Caribou, or Bear.
> I miss them!!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and like Bear, much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 16, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I would be all over one of those burgers, my friend.  Adding the ABTs as a topper is a great idea.  Elk and Barren Ground Caribou are my two favorite wild meats.
> Gary



Thank you buddy!  I’ve never had caribou, but would love to try it some day!  Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 16, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thank you buddy!  I’ve never had caribou, but would love to try it some day!  Appreciate the like as well!


Just make sure its Barren Ground Caribou, and not Woodland Caribou.  There's a huge difference in taste--I'n not a big fan of the Woodland variety.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Nan Justin, that's some dark, rich, tasty looking meat right there. Been wondering what to do with a pack of ground elk meat I have in the freezer   I think you helped me figure it out.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert!  I’d not hesitate to suggest these to ya!  They were quite tasty…. Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Those look perfect.  I love game and I dont hunt.  Bad combo.



Thanks Dave!  Dang man, let’s go!  

Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking burger Justin, and love the idea of topping with the ABT's
> Never had ELK loos very lean.
> Now I want burgers and I just had supper
> 
> David



David, thank you!  The ABT topper was excellent!  Elk is a very lean and tasty meat!  There is a bit of beef fat in there due to how lean elk is… it is virtually zero fat if pure ground elk!  Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Man Justin never had elk burgers but gotta try that on venison and beef !
> Loads of flavor !!
> 
> Keith



Keith, thank you for the kind words and like my friend… much appreciated!  Elk is some tasty meat… We also love venison and beef!  Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Those elk burgers look mighty appealing Justin. I bet they tasted great.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Chris, appreciate it!  They were quite tasty!  Thanks for the point!  Now I just need a beer pole!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2022)

Thanks for the likes….

B
 BigW.



 tallbm



 mike243



 ronf


Appreciate it all!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 1, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> a bit of beef fat in there due to how lean elk



Makes since Justin.

And don't ever worry about response and timing at all.

David


----------

